
'Lost' Roads of Ancient Rome Discovered with 3D Laser Scanners - mtviewdave
http://www.livescience.com/53681-roman-roads-discovered-lidar-maps.html
======
DanBC
It's a bit weird how much stuff we just plough over in the UK.

Here's a Roman "fort" (probably not a fort) in Google Maps. The square bit in
a field near the middle of the image (South of "Tunnel House Inn").

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Coates,+Cirencester,+Glo...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Coates,+Cirencester,+Gloucestershire+GL7/@51.7018193,-2.051598,1813m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x487113828030ae63:0x91d5bfe9bbc054ed)

This image shows the old "fort" (probably a villa), a canal, a railway, the
nearby church in Coates village (one of two in Gloucestershire that have an
anthropophagus) and some footpaths.

If you look on LIDAR data you see the spoil heaps from digging the canal
tunnel (between Coates and Sapperton.

LIDAR data made available:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10379279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10379279)

Sadly, this interesting site has been plundered by irresponsible detectorists,
and much of it has been ploughed over.

[http://www.bgas.org.uk/tbgas_bg/v119/bg119083.pdf](http://www.bgas.org.uk/tbgas_bg/v119/bg119083.pdf)

It's weird to me that we have this site and we're happy to just lose all that
stuff.

~~~
hanoz
Here's a link for this villa near Coates, and for Vindolanda, the fort shown
in the featured article, using a rendering in which I've tried to emphasise
the fine detail, from my map as mentioned in the above linked thread;

Coates:
[https://houseprices.io/lab/lidar/map?ref=SO9645000358](https://houseprices.io/lab/lidar/map?ref=SO9645000358)

Vindolanda:
[https://houseprices.io/lab/lidar/map?ref=NY7705366344](https://houseprices.io/lab/lidar/map?ref=NY7705366344)

------
Luc
Here's what I think is the source website with ground level and LIDAR pictures
of the road: [http://www.romanroads.org/gazetteer/rib-
catt.htm](http://www.romanroads.org/gazetteer/rib-catt.htm)

------
Zaheer
Are there any LIDAR maps of the U.S.?

